# Help! No earthwire in lighting circuit?????



## wattsyboy

Hi can any 1 help? 
i am changing a D/B board in a house thats about 30 years old and have no earth wire in the lighting circuits, as these are wired in single cable.?
It`s not an easy job to get at the floor boards, as they have been over boarded, with glued down carpets
What are my options


----------



## Pierre Belarge

Sometimes there are no options...


----------



## frank

If this is your own house. Don't bother. Except in specified areas. Bathroom and Kitchen. Even in these locations you can overcome the problem by fitting wall lights which are fed via local fused spur switch to the wall light position. Keep all wall switches and ceiling fittings non metalic. You are perfectly safe. Regulation changes are not retrospective. Except where you 'make changes. Otherwise, just knuckle down and do it .
But if you are doing this for someone else - again no choice.

Frank


----------



## wattsyboy

Pierre Belarge said:


> Sometimes there are no options...


many thanks, as i thought its go to be a bigger job than priced, only thing i don`t think that the client will pay???
regards chris :thumbsup:


----------



## wattsyboy

Thank you!


----------



## shedfull

a bit late but try this link

there is a downloadable article covering just what you want.

http://www.electricalsafetycouncil.org.uk/bestpracticeguides.html


----------



## Lighting_man

*This is still relevant*

OK so this solution is very much after the event but for future users....

Our new website will have the facility to filter lighting. This is more difficult to explain than work! So you pick the area where your lighting is going i.e. kitchen, bathroom etc and then hit double insulated and it will show all the lighting that is double insulated in that category.

This new site will be switched on within the next 3-4 days!

http://www.lightingstyles.co.uk


----------



## Electric1Iraq

2008 NEC 410.42 (B) Exception 2 covers this situation where there is no Circuit Protective Conductor.

The exceptions states that you can use GFCI protection for this circuit.


----------



## cornishsparks

*Label*

Dont forget to stick the label on the DB warning that there is no cpc present on the lighting circuit. (available from NICIEC).
Just icidentally if you have o cpc do you have the old wooden frame switch boxes as well as theese should be listed as on comments on existing etc.. on the C form


----------

